# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  ختمة الصلاة على  محمد وآل محمد  " يشترك فيه (حبي عترة محمد  وَ  مكسورة الخاطر)

## حبي عترة محمد

*بسمه تعالى وصلِ اللهم على النبي وآله*
*تعودت في كل عام أن أنزل ختمة الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد* 
*لتعجيل الفرج وتعرفوا وين انزلها ليلة مولد الإمام الحجة المنتظر عجل الله فرجه الشريف* 
*وأنزلها في حرم جده الإمام الحسين عليه السلام بعد إنتهاء السيد القزويني من قرائته*
*أتمنى من الجميع المشاركه وأعني من الجميع الشباب والشابات كلهم من أعضاء ومشرفين*
*أسأل الله التوفيق للجميع بجمع أكبر عدد ممكن وكل واحد يجمع من أهله وأقاربه لمساعدته* 
*وأريد منكم أن تتشجعوا حتى أنزلها في حرم الإمام الحسين هذا العام ايضاً فأنا صاحبة حملة* 
*ونحن نستعد الآن لترتيبات وسنكون ليلة النصف من شعبان في زيارة الإمام الحسين عليه السلام* 
*على فكره العام الماضي وصل عدد الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 1000،000،000 مليون صلاة*
*جعلكم الله من زوارالإمام الحسين عليه السلام ولا حرمكم شفاعته*
*تحياتي لكم*
*سلامي الكثير لكم جميعاً*
*وسأبدأ أنا بـ 10000 صلاة*

----------

ورده محمديه (06-17-2010), 

ام الحلوين (06-22-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (06-17-2010), 

عبدالله خليف (06-30-2010)

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللي حاب يشارك في صلوات تهدى ثوابها للإمام علي (ع)
يسجل عدد  الصلوات اللي بيسوي
وقبل المولد بيوم بجمع العدد
وبيتم اهدائها في المحفل
لاتكتبوا الصلوات بدون ماتقرأوها
اكتبوا العدد مثلا انا كم سويت وكم بسويok
والله يعطيكم العافيه 
ويرزقكم الزيارة والشفاعة
...............................

----------

ورده محمديه (06-17-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (06-17-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*

*السلام على أمير المؤمنين ومولى الثقلين ابا الحسن والحسين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

*مشاركه قيمةَ ورااائعه*

*بوركتي عليها اوخيتي* 

*ان شااء الله سأقوم بالصلوات عدد 500 مره*

*ونسأل الله القبول* 

*وان شاء الله لي عــــــوده*

*في ميزان اعمالكِ ياارب*

*والله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه*

*دمتي بود*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

لحنٌ على قيثار الروحانيات.....

هكذا وجدتُ متصفحكم ...

فالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد تهدئة للقلب..تطييب للأنفاس...
وسعادة أبدية ..ودولة سرمدية ...
فمابلكم إذا اقترن الثواب لأمير المؤمنين علي صلوات الله عليه...ولابنه الحجة المنتظر عجل الله فرجه..

أأذنوا لي بدمج ثواب الصلاة للأمير ولصاحب الزمان صلوات الله وسلامه عليهما ..
فكلهم نور واحد...وليسعد قلبيهما أكثر... 

من جهتي سأهدي  مايوفقني المولى للأمير نيابة عن الحجة المنتظر عجل الله فرجه..(يعني  بعد مااقرأ الصلوات بنيتي انها هدية من الحجة للأمام علي سلام الله عليهم بنية تعجيل الفرج )


ليكون إهداء العمل مشترك للأمامين الطاهريَن ...

احبتي..

حبي عترة محمد...مكسورة الخاطر..
بعد إذنكم 

سوف يتم دمج موضوعيكما لتشابه محتواهما فالمغزى واحد...
رحم الله والديكم ..
و بورك الايمان المنغمس بروحيكما الطاهرتين..

مدخر تجدوه في ميزان أعمالكم...
وليكن لكم شفيعاً عند الله وعند وصيه ...


مبدأياً أتقدم بما يوفقني به المولى ...
عسى أن يقبله الاله ويحتضنهُ الأمير...
1000 صلاة على محمد وآل محمد...


ورجائي القبول ثم قضاء الحوائج لنا ولكم جميعاً....

موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شواطئ شوق

أن شاء الله يوفقنا ونقوم بالمشاركة مع الاهل ب 5000الاف 
موفقين بحول خالق الاكوان في ميزان اعمالكم بحق وفضل الصلاة على محمدوآل محمد
لاتنسونا أنا ولاهل   من الدعاء وتسهيل كل عسير وفك كل قيد يارب    
نسألكم الدعاء
دمتم0

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تم بحمد الله ((1000))صلاه على محمد وآل محمد* 


*موفقين لكل خير وصلاح 
لي عوده ان شاء الله*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وكما قلت لكم استعينوا بالأهل والأصدقاء لنزيد العدد الى أكبر عدد ممكن 
قد وصلني من إحدى الصديقات 50،000
صلاة على محمد وآل محمد
موفقين لكل خير
أسأل الله قضاء جميع حوائج السائلين بحق محمد وآل محمد*
*وسأوافيكم بالعدد الذي وصلنا* 
*مع تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

تم بحمد الله 1000 ولي عودة

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 300 لي عوده باذن الله  ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...


ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن...

كل هذا بتوفيق من الله وببركات الأمير صلوات الله عليه..


كان ودي اجمعهم ككل ..بس إن شاء الله كل عضو يخلص من الصلوات
 يجي ويعطينا خبر ونجمعهم إن شاء الله ...عشان يكون أسهل..


من جهتي..تم بتوفيق من الله وبحمده...

الـ 1000المتفق عليها ...

و1000 أخرى ...والاثنان نيابة عن الحجة عجل الله فرجه 
هبة إلى جده أمير المؤمنين صلوات الله عليهم أجمعين...



موفقين جميعاً ..وقضى المولى حوائجكم للدنيا والآخرة ..

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآله وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة...

تم جمعهم بغض النظر عن من أبلغنا بالاتمام أو لا...


وقد بلغ عدد الصلوات على محمد وآل محمد ..

*69800*


اسأل الله لنا ولكم القبول ...
وتفريج الهموم وقضاء الحوائج والنجاة يوم لاينفع مالٌ ولابنون..

موفقين ..
دمتم بحصن الاله..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عدتُ بــــــ 1000 صلاه على محمد وآل محمد جديده* 

*وسأعود بالمزيد ان شاء الله* 
*بالتوفيق للجميع يارب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*100  صلاه على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أشكركم جميعاً على هذه المشاركة الفعالة*
*وأشكركي أختي المشرفة دمع على السطور على تعاونكِ معنا*
*حوائجكم مقضيه * 
*سلامي الكثير لكن*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...


صباحكم مغفرة ورضوان...


2000 من ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل ممد...
هبة لروح الأمير صلوات الله عليه..
 نيابة عن صاحب العصر والزمان عجل الله فرجه..



ومجموع الصلوات بأجمعها قد بلغ..

*72900*

بحمد الاله والثناء عليه ...


حبي عترة محمد..جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على هذه الترعة الوفيرة بالروحانيات ..
ذاك مُدخر لنا ولكم عند علي إن شاء الله تعالى
مقضية حوائجكم دائماً وأبداً..
لارواحكم الطهر  :rose:  وعنقود دعاء..


موفقين 
دمتم بحرز الاله..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*300صلاه على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أشكركن اخواتي على هذا التفاعل والجهد الحثيث* 
*والوضع يطمئن جداً إن شاء الله نوصل إلى المليون*
*حي الله عطائكم المستمر*
*سلامي مع أشواقي لكن جميعاً*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*سلام الله على أهل بيت الرحمه ومعدن الحكمه والسلام على الامام الهمام علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام ..*
*بإذن المولى تعالى وببركات ابا الحسن عليه السلام سأقوم بـ 1000 صلوات محمدية علويه* 
*ونسأل الله القبول والرضا ..*
*وسأئلينه بحق سيد الوصيين علي تفريج الهموم وكشف الكربات وقضاء الحاجات لنا ولكم وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات ..*
*جزاكم الله كل خير..*
*موفقين ياارب ..*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*سلامٌ من الله وتحياته وبركاته عليكم جميعاً*
*عندما نزلت موضوع ختمة الصلوات نزلته في هذا المنتدى ومنتدى روح القطيف الثقافيه*
*واستطعت أن أجمع ببركة النبي محمد و اهل بيته الكرام عدد كبير وهو87600 من الصلوات*
*هذا المجموع الكلي الذي حصلت عليه من كلا المنتديين*
*أتمنى أختي المشرفة دمعه على السطور أن لا أفسد عليك العد فأنتِ كفيتيني إياه ولكن لابد من الإيضاح*
*أسأل الله التوفيق للجميع*
*أما الأعضاء الشباب من الأولاد في كلا المنتديين*
*لم يشارك منهم أحد*
*ذكرني هذا الموقف بموضوع مثله ولكنه كان ختمة قرآنية للإمام الحسين* *عليه السلام*
*فكان موقف الشباب الأولاد لم يشارك منهم أحد*
*تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..


ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن...هذا من عطاء الكريم ..وبركة محمد وآله الطاهرين ..

ربي يزيد قلوبكم نور ونحنُ وإياكم بحق من هم النور ..
وبذكر الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد


وفقني الرب لـ 2000 صلاة على محمد وآل محمد..


وبهكذا سيكون مجموع الصلوات على محمد وآل محمد هنا وحسب


*76200*

والله يطيب أنفاسكم بذكر محمد وعترته الأطهار..


موفقين مستضاءة دروبكم والقلوب بحب من هم النور..
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تمت 500 صلاه على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## ليلاس

*اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد ..*
*(:*

*السسلآم عليكم ..*

*في ميزآن أعمآلك خية ..*

*معآكم إن ششآء الله ..*

*موفقة لكل خير ..*

*:)*

----------


## عنيده

_تم بحمد الله 1300 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد .._

_ان شاء الله استمر وياكم .._

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تمت 400 صلاه على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*700  صلاه على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

ماشاء الله ...الله يزيد ويبارك..


دائماً أؤمن أن كل شيئ لمحمد وآل محمد لابد وأن يصعد للأفق..
وبذلك يصعد بارواحنا أيضاً للأفق..


وقد وفقت بـ 2000 صلاة ..



بلغت عدد الصلوات..
بعد ذكر الله والصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..إلى ..



*81100*


تقبل الرب منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال..


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شواطئ شوق

هذه مشركات مني ومن الاهل =55000ألف تمت بحمدالله 
                                                                                               موفقين في ميزان أعمالكم يارب 
                                                                                                   نسألكم الدعاء 0

----------


## ورده محمديه

*500  صلاه على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## عنيده

تم 300 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم 300 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*بسمه تعالى وصلِ اللهم على النبي وآله
لقد تم بحمد الله الصلوات التي عددها 10،000 صلاة على محمد وآل محمد 
وسأبدأ 10،000 أُخرى إن شاء الله تعالى
سلامي الكثير لكم جميعاً*
*وبإضافتي هذا العدد أصبح المجموع الكلي* 
*138200*
*أختي المشرفه دمعه على السطور أشكركِ على هذا التعاون*
*ومن هذا العد الجديد تتبعي حتى نصل أنا وأنت إلى عد واحد*
*التمس منكِ*
* العذر على تطفلي*
*لأن هذا العدد نتيجة الحاصل الكلي من المنتديين*
*سلامي الكثير لكِ اختي الفاضلة المشرفة دمعه على السطور  
**
*

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 100 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

و انا اليوم باذن الله راح انزل كل ما اسوي و ما ر اح اسوي شي غير الصلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

ما بقى شي ع المولد شدوا الهمه شباب صبايا

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 200 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 200 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 200 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 1200 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*200  صلاه على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*  1300  صلاه على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 600 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

طيب الله أنفاسكم بذكر الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..


أضيف 1200 صلاة على محمد وآل محمد..

أخية حبي عترة محمد..يبدو أن هناك لبس أو خطأ بالحساب.. لاأدري..
فاضطريت بالبداية احسب بدون صلواتك طلع معي 
*142400*


وأضفت عليهم صلواتك 10000 +10000 

*20000* 




طلع المجموع الكلي..

*162400*


فماادري هل في خطأ عندي ولا عندك خية ..!!


على اي حال كلها في كتاب لايظل ربي ولاينسى ...سبحانه وبعناية محمد وآله الطاهرين..


وبالعكس ياخية هذا المتصفح بإسم محمد وآل محمد كلنا نشترك فيه إضافة إلى ذلك انتِ والأخت ومكسورة الخاطر

اصحاب الفكرة .......

وبإذن الله ينالنا الثواب وإياكم والمؤمنين..


موفقين مقضية حوائجكم بحق محمد وعلي وآلهما ..
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 500 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

تم 500 صلاة على محمد وآله

----------


## ورده محمديه

*1000  صلاه على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

تم بحمد الله 1900 صلاة على محمد وآل محمد 
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 500 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 150 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 200 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*1000  صلاه على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 250 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 300 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 400 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*لكِ أختي المشرفة دمعه على السطور سلام خاص مني لكِ على جهودكِ معنا أسأل الله أن يجعلكِ من المصلين الذاكرين*
*أختي سأطرح ما أجمعه من صلوات وأنتِ عليكِ الجمع والوصول إلى العد الكلي ما بين فترة وأُخرى*
*دعائي إلى الجميع بأن تقف هذه الصلوات لكِ أختي المشرفه ولكل من شارك معنا وأعاننا من أهلنا وأصحابنا تقف له عون في يوم لا ينفع*
*فيه إلا العمل الصالح وتكون له شفيع في ذلك اليوم وبالاخص فائدة الصلوات في هذين الشهرين فهي لها ثواب عظيم لا تعد ولا تحصى*
*سلامي الكثير الكثير لكم جميعاً* 
*أخر عدد وصلت له من الجمع هو 50،000 صلات* 
*موفقين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*1000  صلاه على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 500 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## ام الحلوين

عن النبي محمد (صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم) : أكثروا الصلاة علي فإن الصلاة علي نور في القبر و نور في الصراط و نور في الجنة


اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم
مشكورة غاليتي حبي عترة ال محمد ع الفكرة .. وفي ميزان اعمالكِ يارب
مني 1000 صلاة على محمد وال محمد

نسألكم الدعاء 

لي عوده بأذن المولى

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*انتِ لكِ كل الشكر والتقدير أختي أم الحلوين على هذا العطاء*
*والشكر الجزيل لكل من قدم لنفسه هدية واذخرها ليوم ينتفع بها* 
*عليكم مني كل سلام وكل موده أحبائي عطائكم مستمر حتى النصف من شعبان*
*وسنحصل على المليون بإذن الله تعالى قبل خروجي بالحملة لزياره أبا عبد الله الحسين(ع) وخروجي بعد التوفبق من الله تعالى*
*يوم 29 /7 وعودتي 19/8 دعائكم لنا بالتوفيق*

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 300 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## قطرة عطاء

> *انتِ لكِ كل الشكر والتقدير أختي أم الحلوين على هذا العطاء*
> *والشكر الجزيل لكل من قدم لنفسه هدية واذخرها ليوم ينتفع بها* 
> *عليكم مني كل سلام وكل موده أحبائي عطائكم مستمر حتى النصف من شعبان*
> *وسنحصل على المليون بإذن الله تعالى قبل خروجي بالحملة لزياره أبا عبد الله الحسين(ع) وخروجي بعد التوفبق من الله تعالى*
> *يوم 29 /7 وعودتي 19/8 دعائكم لنا بالتوفيق*



أخي حبي عترة محمد أن وصلتم كربلاء الحسين عليه السلام أبلغه سلامي واشتياقي وقل له لو قطعوا أيدينا والرجلين نأتيك زحفا سيدي يا حسين وان ممرت بالفضل أبي الفضل عليه السلام ابلغه سلامي واشتياقي واطلب منه الشفاعة لي يوم المحشر اقسم عليه بمخدرة الطالبيين زينب عليها السلام إلا ما اجاب طلبتي ... أمانة توصله عزيزي وقلدناك الدعاء والزيارة

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 100 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

بارك الله بقلوبكم الطاهرة ...

أقدم 2000 صلاة 

وبذلك يبلغ عدد الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..

*224000*


وأنا كذلك أخية بلغي عني سيدي الحسين أفضل التحايا وأزكى السلام ..

واسأليه لنا القبول ...والوصول...كي تبرأ قلوبنا هناك...



موفقين مقضية حوائجكم مقبولة أعمالكم بحق علي
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*ان شاء الله سأقوم ب500 صلاة على الآل الهداة*

*ونسألكِ خالص الدعاء أختي حبي عترة محمد ..عند الحسين وآل الحسين وعند قمره أبا الفضل عليهم السلام*
*بزيارتهم في القريب وشفاعتهم ..وقضاء الحاجات*

*الله يعطيكم الف عاافيه*
*دمتم بود*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

> أخي حبي عترة محمد أن وصلتم كربلاء الحسين عليه السلام أبلغه سلامي واشتياقي وقل له لو قطعوا أيدينا والرجلين نأتيك زحفا سيدي يا حسين وان ممرت بالفضل أبي الفضل عليه السلام ابلغه سلامي واشتياقي واطلب منه الشفاعة لي يوم المحشر اقسم عليه بمخدرة الطالبيين زينب عليها السلام إلا ما اجاب طلبتي ... أمانة توصله عزيزي وقلدناك الدعاء والزيارة



أختي قطرة عطاء حياكِ الله وطبكِ هذا امانه في عنقي
ان وصلنا بالتوفيق لن أساكِ من الدعاء ولن أنسى كل من شارك معنا في هذه الختمة المباركة
أخواتي دمعه على السطور وشدى الزهراء رزقكم الله إن شاء الله الزيارة والشفاعة بحق محمد وآل محمد
أختي قطرة عطاء ألفت انتباهكِ فقط عند ردكي على مشاركاتي خاطبيني بأختي فأنا أمرأة مثلكِ عزيزتي
حوائجكم مقضيه إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 550 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 300 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 900 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 200 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 400 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*400  صلاه على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 400 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

السلام ..

ودي اعرف كم وصلنا الحين و كم بقى ع ما نخلص المليون ؟؟

شدوا حيلكم عاد شووي ..

يعطيكم العافيه ان شاء الله ..

موفقين ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 350 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد

----------


## ورده محمديه

*1200  صلاه على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 200 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

> السلام .. 
> ودي اعرف كم وصلنا الحين و كم بقى ع ما نخلص المليون ؟؟ 
> شدوا حيلكم عاد شووي .. 
> يعطيكم العافيه ان شاء الله .. 
> 
> موفقين ..



*حياكِ الله أخت عنيده حتى أنا متشوقه لمعرفه الناتج من العد لتتشجع أختي المشرفه دمعه على السطور وتعطينا الناتج*
*الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*100  صلاه على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 550 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 400 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 400 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 250 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 200 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*300  صلاه على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تمت 100 صلاه على محمد وآل محمد



*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...


صباحك طاهر بذكر الطهر وآله..

ربي يجزاكم خير جميعاً...
ويحضركم أمير المؤمنين دنيا وآخرة إن شاء الله تعالى.



فليعذرني الأمير لتأخري...

هنا اضيف 3000 صلاة 




وقد بلغت عدد الصلوات على محمد وآل محمد..

*234600*


ورجائنا القبوول ياعلي..

حبي عترة محمد ..جُزيتِ خيراً عن محمد وآل محمد..
وفقتِ لكل خير ..مقضية حوائجكِ للدنيا والآخرة ....
لكِ من الدعاء أصدقه..




موفقين بحق الأمير
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تمت 1000 صلاه على محمد وآل محمد

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تمت 200 صلاه على محمد وآل محمد

*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مبارك عليكم مولد أمير المؤمنين وسيد الوصين وإمام المتقين من الأولين والآخري علي ابن أبي طالب عليه السلام 
وسأشارك بــ 10،000 صلاة على محمد وآل محمد
كل عام وأنتم بألف خير
سلامي الكثير لكم جميعاً
*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

صباحكم استنشاق عبير علي...


بوركت قلوبكم الموالية ..


أضيف 1000
وبذلك يكون عدد الصلوات على محمد وآل محمد


*246800*


متباركين وأيامكم سعيدة ان شاء الله ..
قضى المولى حوائجكم ببركة محمد وعلي وآلهما

موفقين لكل خير  إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
 تم ولله الحمد اهداء الصلوات ليلة ميلاد الامير
 واللتي بلغ عددها 2 مليون وأكثر 
 اللهم صل على محمد وآله وبارك في شيعتهم يارب 
ولي عودة
بصلوات مهدوية
بارك الله في انفاسكم الطيبة
ودمتم..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

خيتي مكسورة الخاطر..

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن..العدد يدعو للأمل ويرسم في القلب ابتهاج..

في ميزان حسناتكم إن شاء الله تلقوه عند مليك مقتدر..


تم إهداءها ليلة المولد ...
معنى هذا أنه لن يتم ضمها الى مجموعة الصلوات هنا...!؟ 


 بارك الله بقلوبكم العاشقة لعلي ..
وجعلها لكم ذخيرة ..




أضيف 2000 صلاة .

وهنا يبلغ عدد الصلوات على محمد وآل محمد..


*248800*

تقبل الله أعمالكم...وتلقاها علي بقبول حسن..

موفقين دائماً..
دمتم بحرز الاله..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 700 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد* 
*مبارك عليكم مولد أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام*
*اللهم زيد وبارك ما شاء أختي مكسورة الخاطر على هذا العدد* 
*يجعلنا نتفائل أكثر ونواصل بلا كلل أو ملل*
*إن شاء الله حوائج مقضيه ببركة الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*
*وصلني عدد من الصلوات 5000 من المشاركات معي* 
*جعلها ربي تنير لنا دروبنا و قبورنا ومحشرنا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تمت 500 صلاه على محمد وآل محمد

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تمت 100 صلاه على محمد وآل محمد

*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

وأنتم من المأجورين...


دام عشقكم لمحمد وآل محمد ..لآخر الأنفاس...


وفقت في 3000 صلاة ..

وهنا بلغ عدد الصلوات على محمد وآل محمد..، بالثناء على نعمة الرب..

*258100*

موفقين ..
مقضية حوائجكم إن شاء الله 
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تمت 200 صلاه على محمد وآل محمد

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تمت على بركة الله 1200 صلاه على محمد وآل محمد

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تمت على بركة الله 1100 صلاه على محمد وآل محمد

*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...



قضى الرب حوائجكم بحق علي وآل علي..

ذخيرة في ميزان حسناتكم إن شاء الله ...



أضيف 1000

بلغت عدد الصلوات على محمد وآل محمد...


*261600*

موفقين بحق علي..
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل
وبعناية الأطهار..

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله* 
*غداً سأذهب إلى العمرة وزيارة بيت الله الحرام*
*أسألكم براءة الذمة*
*وعددي الجديد لأتمه في بيت الله هو 10000 صلاة على محمد وآل محمد*
*سلامي مع تحياتي لكم جميعاً*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة حبابة ..تروحي وترجعي بالسلامة إن شاء الله ..

ربي ييسر أموركم ويسهل دروبكم بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..

مبرية الذمة خية ..نسألك براءة الذمة كذلك..

أضيف 1000


وهنا بلغ عدد الصلوات ..

*272600*


موفقين جميعاً...
حفظكم الاله بعينه ودمتم بحصنه المنيع...

----------


## رنيم الحب

*~*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم يا الله *~*

*مـآشاء الله ..*
*أين أنا من هذه الروحانيـآآت وهذه الأنفاس الطـآهرة المطهرة ..!!*
*أولآ ..* 
*أعتذر وبشدة لتأخري لظرووف خارجة عن إرآدتي ففـآآتني من الخير الشيء الكثير* 
*لكنني سأحـآول أن أضم نفسي من هذه الأنفـآس المبآآركة* 
*لعل هذه الأنفـآآس تكون محط عنـآآية الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله*
*فتنـآآلني بركة ورحمة متعطرة بأنفـآآسكم* 

*وشكرآآ من القلب لهذه المسآحة المتآآحة لنا ببركـآآت النبي صلى الله عليه وآله* 
*ودمتم موآآلين ومحبين لأهل البيت عليهم السلآم أبد الدهـــر* 
*وقضى الله حوآآئجكم جميعـآآ ببركآت هذه الصلوآآت المحمدية الممزوجة بعشق سرمدي* 

*وجـآآء دوري لأقدم 1000 صــــــــلآة على محمد وآل محمد* 
*وكلما وفقت سأقدم صلوآآت أخرى* 
*لعل بهذه الصلوآآت يكون شفاء رووحي وقلبي من السقم* 

*ودعوآآآتي لكم بالتوفيق والسدآآد بالدنيا والآخرة* 
*تحيـآآتي المعطرة بالصلوآآت ..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## عبدالله خليف

[COLOR="rgb(160, 82, 45)"]تم 100 صلاة 

الأجمالي 2000 صلاة

الأخت حبي والأخت مكسورة الخاطر جزاكم الله ألف خير بارك الله فيكم وفي كل مشترك هنا 

مقضية حوائجكم

دمتم سالمين من الشر 

موفقين[/COLOR]

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

صباحكم رضا ..

تم تثبيت الموضوع للأهمية ...ولطرئ التجديد الدائم عليه


موفقين وقضى الرب حاجاتكم بإسم علي 
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*ربي يتقبل من الجمييع .. واسألكم خالص الدعاء مع الصلوات المحمدية العلويه*
*وان شاء الله سأقوم ب 500 صلاة*

*نسأل الله القبول والرضا..*
*موفقين بحق الال الهداة ..*
*الله يعطيكم الف عاافيه..*
*دمتم بحفظ المولى ..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

طيب الله أنفاسكم الطاهرة ...

وفقت لـ 1000 صلاة لعلي صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..

وهنا يبلغ عدد الصلوات على محمد وآل محمد..

*277100*


دمتم عشاقاً لعلي..

موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تمت على بركة الله 1000 صلاه على محمد وآل محمد

*

----------


## عبدالله خليف

تمت 100 صلاة والبقية آتية بأذن الله

صباحكم منور بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنـآ بهم يا الله ..* 
*وفقني الرب الكريم ل (1000)صلآة على محمد وآله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تمت على بركة الله 200 صلاه على محمد وآل محمد

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تمت على بركة الله 600 صلاه على محمد وآل محمد

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تمت  200صلاه على محمد وآآل محمد

*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
بارك الله فيكم وعطر انفاسكم 
يمكن اغيب ومابدخل المنتدى الا قليل 
بس برجع احط عدد الصلوات المهدويه
دعواتكم لي في ظهر الغيب ولكم مثلها مني..
دمتم في حفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة...

طاب صباحكم والمساء..

وفقتُ لـ 200 صلاة ..

اسأل الله يتقبل منا ومنكم أجمعين ..وليحتضنها الأمير علي..صلوات الله عليه..

هنا بلغت الصلوات على محمد وآل محمد

*280400*


مكسورة الخاطر..
عزيزتي..حفظكِ الاله أينما كنتِ..
ووفقتِ لكل خير...

مقضية حوائجكم جميعاً..
دمتم بيعن المولى الجليل

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تمت  400صلاه على محمد وآآل محمد

*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...


صباحكم طاعة ورضا ..


3000 صلاة ..وفقت لأداءها...

بلغت عدد الصلوات على محمد وآل محمد..


*283800*

في ميزان الأعمال إن شاء الله لنا ولكم...
موفقين بحق علي وشأن علي العظيم عند الله تعالى ورسوله صل الله عليه وآله ..
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم يا الله* 

*أتممت بحمد الله 2500 صلآة على محمد وآله*

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 700 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 200 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 200 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 200 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 200 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..


و غدا ان شاء الله اكمل ..

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم يا الله ..* 

*وفقت لإتمام (1000) صلآة على محمد وآله*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل إلى الإدارة على تثبيتها للموضوع 
وكل الشكر والتقدير لكم جميعاً
ولكِ أختي رنيم الحب أطيب التحيه والسلام نورتينا بمشاركتكِ
وصلني من أحد المعارف 1000
وأنا سأبدأ 10،000 صلاة على محمد وآل محمد
حفظكم الله بعينه التي لا تنام
ورحم الله والديكم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تمت  100صلاه على محمد وآآل محمد

*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
تم بحمد الله عدد من الصلوات المهدويه الاحسائية
هديه لمولاهم الحجة 192,000 صلاة 
ولي عودة ان شاء الله 
اختي حبي عترة محمد متى آخر يوم للصلوات 
لأن يمكن ما اقدر ادخل على طول
بحاول اني ادخل  في النهايه واحط العدد للي عندي ..(اللي بجمعه)
دعواتكم لي ..
بالتوفيق وثقل الله بها ميزان حسناتكم جميعا..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تمت  300صلاه على محمد وآآل محمد

*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن...

الله يزيد ويبارك ...وفي ميزان أعمالكم إن شاء الله ..


أحمدُ الله على نعمة الـ 2000 صلاة وأضيفها هنا ....   

بلغ عدد الصلوات على محمد وآل محمد..

*494200*

أنار الله قلوبكم ببركة نور الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..

موفقين مقضية حوائجكم أجمعين
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> تم بحمد الله عدد من الصلوات المهدويه الاحسائية
> هديه لمولاهم الحجة 192,000 صلاة 
> ولي عودة ان شاء الله 
> اختي حبي عترة محمد متى آخر يوم للصلوات 
> لأن يمكن ما اقدر ادخل على طول
> بحاول اني ادخل  في النهايه واحط العدد للي عندي ..(اللي بجمعه)
> دعواتكم لي ..
> بالتوفيق وثقل الله بها ميزان حسناتكم جميعا..



 *تسلمي أختي مكسورة الخاطر
ولكِ الشكر الجزيل على هذا العطاء الذي سيكون له وزنه وثقله في ميزان أعمالكِ
وتكون صحيفتك معطرة بيضاء ببركة الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
سيكون آخر وقت لنا هي ليلة الصف من شعبان
لنبارك بهذه الصلوات أعمالنا ونقدمها لتعجيل فرج مولانا الإمام الهادي المهدي 
عجل الله فرجه الشريف
تحياتي لكم جميعاً*

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 200 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

تم بحمد الله 200 صلاة وهذا اقل عدد اقدمه لاكن  بما اني جالسة بالمنتدى سويتها قلت احطها قبل لا اقوم
نسال الله القبول
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 1150 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 450 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 950 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

صباحكم بـ أنوار محمد وآل محمد

وفقت لـ 1000 صلاة 

بلغ عدد الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..

*498150*

مقضية حوائجكم...
والتوفيق حليفكم .
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنـآ بهم يا الله* 

*صبـآآحكم تسبيح وتهليل .. وذكر لله وللنبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم * 
*وفقني الرب لإتمـآآم (1000) صلآة على محمد وآله* 

*موفقين لكل خير* 
*وقضى الله حوآآئجكم جميعــــآآ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تمت  3000صلاه على محمد وآآل محمد

*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

أشكر الله على نعمة الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..

وفقت لـ 1000 صلاة ..

وهنا تكون عدد الصلوات على محمد وآل محمد قد بلغت ..
*503150* 


موفقين جميعاً وتقبل الله أعمالكم بمحمد وآله الطاهرين
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
تمت 500 صلاة

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم يا الله* 
*صبـآآحكم معطر بالصـلوآآت على محمد وآل محمد*

*وفقني الله لإتمـآآم(1000) صلآة على محمد وآل محمد*

*موفقين لكل خير ..*
*وقضى الله حوآآئجكم للدنيآ والآخرة*

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 500 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 900 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
تم (1000)صلاة ع محمد وآله
********

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
تم (1000)صلاة ع محمد وآله
********
ولي عودة..

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*مباركة عليكم ليلة الجمعه*
*وصلني من إحدى الصديقات 12000 صلاة*
*أسأل الله تعالى قضاء حاجتها بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*
*فهي تسألكم الدعاء لأن عندها حاجه متعسرة فلا تبخلو عليها بالدعاء*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

صباحكم بركات...

طيب الله أنفاسكم بذكر الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد...

أضيف 1000 صلاة واحمد الله عليها..

هنا بلغ عدد الصلوات على محمد وآل محمد..

*521050*

حبي عترة محمد..اسأل الله لصديقتكِ الموفقية وتيسير كل عسير بحق الرب المستيسر عليه كل عسير..
لها دعاء ...صادق..

موفقين مقضية حوائجكم بحق المصطفى الطهر وآله الزواكي..
دمتم بحرز الاله..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

100 صلاة على محمد وآل محـــــــــــــــــمد..ْ

*

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 1000 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
تم (1000)صلاة ع محمد وآله
********

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 1000 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنـآ بهم يا الله* 

*وفقني الله لإتمـــــآآم(1000) صلآة على محمد وآل محمد*
*جعلنـآآ الله وإيآكم من المصلين والذآآكرين*

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 1100 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 500 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*وصلني من أولادي الصغار 1000 صلاة*
*ومن إحدى الصديقات 70،000 صلاة*
*وأيضاً من اخوات عزيزات 5000 صلاة*
*وأنا سأبدأ 10،000 صلاة*
*أخواتي أود أن أفصح لكم بأن رحلتنا إلى الزياره تعطلت بظرف طارئ* 
*ولن نستطيع الخروج للزيارة  وعندما أفصح بهذا الخبر*
*يملئ صدري اختناق وانفاسي غصة وتتجمد دموعي في عيوني*
*اشعر بأن الدنيا تضيق علي ولكن أصبر نفسي وأتقبل الواقع بمره* 
*أسألكم الدعاء في التوفيق للترتيب للرحلة جديدة* 
*تحياتي لكم جميعاً*

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 1000 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 500 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

صباح معطر بصلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

تم بحمد الله 1000 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

صباحكم مغفرة ببركة الحبيب المصطفى وآله وأنوارهم...

أسعد الله أيامكم والليالي بهذا اليوم العظيم..



أضيف 200 صلاة على محمد وآل محمد ... شفاءً لروحي ولقلبي دواء من كلٍ داء

هنا بلغ عدد الصلوات على محمد وآل محمد...
*615450*

والحمد لله الذي وفقنا لذكره ولذكر رسوله صل الله عليه وآله...

حبي عترة محمد..
أخية لاعليكِ...وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئاً وهو خيرٌ لكم والله يعلم وأنتم لاتعلمون..
بإذن الكريم ..ستلقون حجزاً قريب...وستوفقون للزيارة وحق الحسين..
سهل الرب مساعيكم وجعلكم لخدمة محمد وآله تحيون وتموتون ...

موفقين جميعاً احبتي ميسرة مساعيكم بمحمد وعترته الأطايب
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 1000 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

عزيزتي دمعه على السطور
مبارك عليكِ هذا اليوم وأعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير والسرور
الحمد لله على كل الأحوال 
برفعي كفي بالدعاء يمدني بالأقتناع
وهذا ما كتبه الله لنا وهذا لطف من رب العباد 
لو كان في خروجنا خير لتمت لنا الزياره ولكن الله يحجب عن عباده ما يخشى عليهم
يكفيني دعائكم لنا 
عزيزتي و ما يبرد خاطري هي هذه الختمة المباركة
وقد وصلني من الحبايب 8000 صلاة 
نسأل الله أن يعطي كل من شارك معنا في هذه الصلوات
خير الدنيا والاخرة ويصرف عنهم شر الدنيا والاخرة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تمت  100صلاه على محمد وآآل محمد

*

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 150 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 2000 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

مساء الورد بكل ود
كيييييييييييييف الأحواااااااااااااااااال أخواااااااااااااااااتي
وصلني من أولادي 2000 صلاة
تحياتي لكم جمييييييييييعاً

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*احبائي صباحكم ورد وياسمين*
*بدأنا نقترب من النصف من شعبان*
*وبدأت تهل علينا الصلوات من المشتركات من خارج المنتدى*
*وقد وصلني من جارتي 26،000 صلاة* 
*اللهم زد وبارك اقتربنا من المليون*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
تم (1500)صلاة ع محمد وآله
********

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تمت  100صلاه على محمد وآآل محمد

*

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 1000 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 1000 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*السلام عليكم*
*وصلني من أخوات عزيزات 10،000 صلاة*
*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*
*سنصل إلى المليون إن شاء الله تعالى*
*تحياتي القلبية لكم*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم يا الله* 

*وفقت لإتمام (1000) صلآة على محمد وآل محمد* 
*ودعــــــــــوآآتي لكم بالتوفيق بحق هذآ الشهر العظيم* 
*شهرشعبـآآن المعظم* 

*وقضى الله حوآآئجكم ببركات الصلآة على محمد وآل محمد*
*تحيــآآتي..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 300 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عبدالله خليف

تم 100 صلاة والبقية تأتي

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*سأستلم أنا العد بدل أختنا العزيزه* 
*دمعه على السطور لظرف منعها من المواصله معنا في هذه الأيام*
*أختي دمعه عرفتكِ مؤمنه وراضيه بقضاء الله وقدره* 
*عسى الله أن يجعلك جليسة السيدة فاطمة الزهراء وأن يخفف عنكِ بولائكِ* 
*اتممت 10،000 صلاة وسأبدأ* 
*10،000 صلاة جديده*
*وببركة ما جمعناه من صلوات* 
*أصبح عندنا*
*671950 صلاة*
*نحن في زيادة إنشاء الله تعالى* 
*سلامي الكثير لكم جميعاً*
*وسلام خاص لأختنا الغاليه دمعه على السطور*
*ومن يعرفها يبلغاها عني السلام*

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 2000 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

تم بحمد الله 500

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

تم بحمد الله1100

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياالله ..* 

*جمعــــــة مبااركة للجميع ,,* 

*وصبـآآح يفوح عطرآآ بأنفـآآس الصلوآت على محمد وآل محمد*
*وفقني الله ل(700)صلآة على محمد ,آله*

*موفقين لكل خيير*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*صباحكم فل وياسمين*
*تعرفوا بنات اليوم شكلنا منوصل المليون* 
*لأني أعلن عن الحملة أو الختمة في حسينية الحوراء بالناصرة*
*وأستطعت أن أجمع أكبر عدد من الصلوات يوصلنا للمليون وبعدما أجمعه سأضعه هنا* 
*سلامي الكثير لكم جميعاً*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تمت 500 صلاه على محمد وآآل محمد

*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجناا بهم يا الله..*
*وفقت ل(1000) صلآة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تمت 200 صلاة على محمد وآآل محمد

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تمت 300 صلاة على محمد وآآل محمد

*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم يا الله ..* 
*بحمد الله وتوفيقه ..* 
*أتممت (1000) صلآة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تمت 200 صلاة على محمد وآآل محمد

*

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 300 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*السلام عليكم*
*القد أتممت 10000 صلاه* 
*حوائجكم مقضيه إن شاء الله تعالى*
*ببركة الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 500 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 500 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 500 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 500 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 700 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ..* 
*أتممت بحمد الله (1000) صلآة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 200 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 300 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 350 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## عنيده

تم بحمد الله 2000 صلاه ع محمد و ال محمد ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تمت 600 صلاة على محمد وآآل محمد

*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجناا بهم يا الله* 
*لقد أنهيت (1000) صلآة على محمد وآل محمد* 
*موفقين لكل خير* 
*ومقضية حوآآئجكم بحق الصلآة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*السلام عليكم*
*وصباحكم نور وزهور*
*لقد وصلني من إحدى الاخوات 18000 صلاة على محمد وآل محمد*
*تحياتي لكم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تمت200صلاة على محمد وآآل محمد

*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*مسائكم نور وزهور وسرور*
*مبارك عليكم مولد المهدي عجل الله فرجه الشريف*
*أخواتي وكما وعدتكم أن أجمع الصلوات التي جمعتها من حسينية الحوراء فوصلت إلى 326،000 صلاة*
*وصلني من أخوات متفرقات أعداد كثيرة 25000 صلاة و 36000 صلاة 51000 صلاة* 
*17000 صلاة*
*ومنكم عزيزاتي 25100 وما وصلنا له آخر العد هو 671950 صلاة على محمد وآل محمد*
*فصار مجموع ما عندنا من الصلوات 1030950 يعني أخوات عدينا المليون* 
*حوائجكم مقضية ببركة الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*
*وكل عام وأنتم بألف خيييييييير وسلااااااااام*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*السلام عليكم ومبارك عليكم المولد*
*لقد وصلني 185000 صلاة* 
*وجمعتهم على المجموع الكلي*
*فصار 1115950 اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*
*لا تنسوني من الدعاء*

----------


## عبدالله خليف

تم 100 صلاة 
على محمد وآل محمد
موفقين

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*صباح السكينة ورواسي السفينة*
*على أجمل ميناء والأشواق الحنينة*
*مبارك عليكم ميلاد صاحب العصر والزمان عجل الله فرجه الشريف*
*أسألك الله أن يهب لكل من قدم لنفسه مثقال من هذه الصلوات*
*أن يدفع عنه كل بلاء وويقضي له حوائج الدنيا والآخرة*
*و أن يمتعه بالصحة وسعة الرزق* 
*لقد زاد عدد الصلوات بزيادة 175100 صلاة على محمد وآل محمد*
*فجمعته على العدد الأخير*
*فصار العدد 1871050 مليون وثمان مائة وواحد وسبعون وخمسون صلاة*
*اللهم صلِ وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وأل محمد*
*اللهم إناااا نهدي ثواب هذه الصلوات لتعجيل فرج*
*مولانا ومقتدانا صاحب العصر والزمان عليه السلام*
*واجعلنا من أنصاره وأعوانه والمستشهدين بين يديه*
*ختاماً أشكر كل من شارك معنا في هذه الصلوات* 
*وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير وعافية*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*السلام عليكم* 
*مازالت الصلوات تأتينا لنضيفها*
*إلى آخر عدد وصنا له فوصلنا اليوم 67350 صلاة* 
*فصار المجموع الكلي 1938400 يعني قريب من 2000000 ولكن ما وصلنا له خير وبركة*
*وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير*

----------


## عنيده

_السلاام عليكم  .._

_ما شاء الله عليكم الله يزيد و يبارك .._

_يعطيكم العافيه .._

_رجعت بعد غياب و عندي 10000 ..._

_موفقين .._

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...
جعل الاله صباحكم له طاعة ولكم رضا بقسمته ..


كانت رحلة مُقدسة ..في روضةٍ عبقة بطهر محمد وآل محمد..

كانت بمحضر الحجة وبمسمع منه..كل نفحة ترتادنا وإياكم ..
وكل ابتهالة وكل توفيق لذكر الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..

هنيئاً لقلوبكم المُكتسبة شحنات طاهرة بقدر عدد الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد وبحجم طهرها....


غُلفت هديتنا لصاحب الزمان مصحوبة بعطر ذكره وذكر آباءه الأزكياء...عسى أن يحتضنها الحجة بفرح..وبقبول منه .........كي يقبلنا الاله ..
فتكون لنا وإياكم عيداً ونوراً دنيا وآخرة ..

جعلنا الله وإياكم ناصرين لعلي وآل علي...ورزقنا الجهاد بين يدي ابن علي الحجة المنتظر عجل الله فرجه...

ليعذر الآل منا التقصير...ولتعذرونا ياكرام..




موفقين مقضية حوائجكم يامن تشربت مُهجكم عشقاً لآل المصطفى ...

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

وكل عام وأنتم للحجة أحبة..وهو لكم طبيب..
وكل عام ومحمد وآل محمد يجموعنا فيحيي الله بهم قلوبنا :)

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أختي عنيده ،،و دمعه على السطور
لكما مني كل تحية وسلام 
ورحم الله أمواتنا وأمواتكم برحمةٍ منه تشملهم
وحشرهم مع الأولياء والصالحين ببركة الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
أخواتي 
لا جعله الله بآخر العهد منا لنقوم بعمل مثل هذا الثواب الذي جعل قلوبنا مطمئنة
بذكر المصطفى المختار وآله الأطهار
أخواتي
كل عام والجميع إلى الله أقرب*

----------

